# Inspirational Breeches



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I love the color!

I actually received a ratcatcher show shirt today in the mail with the exact expectations! I bought them a size smaller, and I can't wait till I fit in it, and go to a show. (It helps that it was on sale)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, mine was on sale as well!


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

I love the Tuff rider breeches.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Spiffy!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Those look pretty darn good. I could see myself wanting to get a couple pair or more in different colours to match my riding mood for the day.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a pair of jeans that are 2 sizes to small! My friend bought them for me to help motivate me  They have butt bling and cheetah print on the pockets. Quite badassed!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Go Girl :clap:

You WILL ride purple


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

What a great idea! I might just have to get myself some inspirational blingy jeans


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I tried them again today, can hook them closed now, but was scared to try the zip. Next month April they will maybe zip up 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You go for it gal - but be warned if you can get those on safely before I can get into the ones I bought last summer I'm going to have to hate you for it :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'll risk it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reigninseattle (Nov 15, 2012)

woo hoo! that's awesome  I have an old pair of size 16 boyfriend jeans that I bought 2 years ago and barely got to wear before I gained weight. I'm hoping to fit into them in time for warm spring/summer weather


----------

